# How many times should you feed you feed your betta



## megnjosh (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi guys!!I'm just curious,..my bettas are very picky eaters and they will only eat flakes; I've tried pellets, but they refuse to eat them!!So, how many X a day should you feed em'?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I feed mine small amounts twice a day.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

ya 
a tiny pich in the moring and a tiny pinch in the evning. a bettas stomach is the size of its eye, so yo can determine from that


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

lol, although they are small in size, these guys are like dogs...will keep begging! [especially for they're favorite]

twice a day if pellets I hear 2-4 x2 a day. Flakes small pitch, or 2-3 flakes x2 a day [flakes being size of pinky nail]. Substitute bloodworms or brine shrimp [whichever he prefers] 2-3 days a week in replace of normal food [like us eating at McDonnalds, not the healthiest to eat everyday]


----------



## misty991 (Aug 30, 2008)

I feed mine pellets too.


----------



## misty991 (Aug 30, 2008)

I feed mine one PINCH in the morning and one FLAKE at night.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

pinch? Like, are we talking 6-7 pellets? WAY too much.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

i meant a tiny pinch as a portion (as much flakes as he can eat in one minute)- thats a portion and that twice daily


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed mine 2 pellets, twice a day and they get freeze-dried bloodworms or brine shrimp as a treat once a week.


----------



## craig+pearl (Aug 11, 2008)

get a pinch and crush them up and feed them to them ill do it in the morning and at night


----------

